# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galstenen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Galstenen*


*Wat is het?*

De galblaas is een peervormig zakje in de bovenbuik. 
Ze fungeert als opslagplaats voor de gal die de lever produceert. De stof bestaat hoofdzakelijk uit water en bevat verschillende zouten, cholesterol, vetzuren en verteringsenzymen. 

Het lichaam heeft gal nodig om vetten en andere voedingsstoffen te verteren. 

Tijdens de maaltijd trekt de galblaas samen en pompt gal in de darmen. Ook de alvleesklier, die op dezelfde plaats in de darmen uitmondt, voegt verteringssappen toe.

Soms vormen er zich harde steentjes in de galblaas of in de galwegen. Ze kunnen tot 2,5 centimeter groot worden. De stenen bestaan uit kalk, cholesterol of de kleurstof bilirubine. Steentjes die verzeild raken in de galwegen, verhinderende afvoer van gal. Zelfs als de galblaas is weggenomen, kunnen er nog galstenen ontstaan.


*Symptomen*

Meestal zijn galstenen onschuldig en veroorzaken ze geen klachten, zodat vele mensen niet weten dat ze galstenen hebben. 

Soms geven ze echter aanleiding tot vage ongemakken zoals misselijkheid, opboeren en een raar gevoel in de bovenbuik na de maaltijd. 
Vooral kool en eerder vette gerechten veroorzaken pijn. 
Een opgeblazen gevoel, het niet verteren of verdragen van voedsel en oprispingen worden vaak ten onrechte met galstenen geassocieerd.

Pas wanneer galstenen vast komen te zitten in de galwegen, veroorzaken ze erge pijn, voornamelijk in de bovenbuik. 
Het lichaam probeert de stenen zelf te verwijderen door de spieren van de galwegen en de galblaas samen te trekken. 
Wanneer dat niet lukt, gaan de spieren in kramp. De pijn komt in golven. 
Soms straalt hij uit naar de schouder of rug. In zeldzame gevallen treedt misselijkheid op. Bewegen kan de pijn verlichten. Wanneer de galsteen de galwegen heeft verlaten of wanneer de galblaas te uitgeput is, houdt de pijn op. Omdat kleine galstenen beweeglijker zijn en vaker vastraken in de galwegen, veroorzaken ze meer klachten dan grotere galstenen. 

Als de galwegen worden afgesloten door galstenen, kan er daar of in de galblaas een infectie ontstaan. Dan voel je je erg ziek. Je hebt niet alleen buikpijn, maar ook koorts en koude rillingen. In zulke gevallen is snel medisch ingrijpen noodzakelijk. Bejaarden hebben soms nauwelijks pijn, waardoor de diagnose moeilijker is te stellen. 


*Complicaties*

Wanneer een galsteen in de galblaas zit, is het risico beperkt. Maar wanneer een steen de galafvoer van de lever naar de darmen blokkeert, kan dat geelzucht veroorzaken. 
De gal kan niet weg en komt uiteindelijk in het bloed terecht. De huid verkleurt gelig en de urine donker. De galblaas of de galwegen kunnen opzwellen of ontsteken. Het risico dat de galblaas scheurt met een buikvliesontsteking tot gevolg, is op zulke ogenblikken niet ondenkbeeldig! 

Ook de alvleesklier kan ontsteken wanneer de galweg is verstopt bij de monding in de darm. 
De galwegen en de alvleesklier komen immers op dezelfde plaats in de darm uit.

 In zulke gevallen spreekt men van een acute alvleesontsteking of pancreatitis. Dit kan levensbedreigend zijn.Een chronische ontsteking van de galblaas tast de werking ervan aan. In uitzonderlijke gevallen ontstaat galblaaskanker. 


*Oorzaken*
Galstenen komen voornamelijk voor bij mensen tussen de 30 en 55 jaar. Vrouwen hebber er vaker last van dan mannen. En in sommige families komen galstenen meer voor dan in andere. Maar waarom ze ontstaan, weet men niet.

Wel zijn er enkele factoren die de ontwikkeling ervan bevorderen. Zo loop je een verhoogd risico als je:
*zwaarlijvig bent;
*een Westers dieet volgt;
*in het bloed een verhoogd vetgehalte hebt;
*aan een voedselallergie lijdt;
*zwanger bent;
*diabetes of een andere stofwisselingsziekte hebt.
*Ook het gebruik van bepaalde geneesmiddelen kan het ontstaan van galstenen beïnvloeden. 


*Behandeling*

Galstenen die geen klachten veroorzaken, moeten niet worden behandeld. Meestal weten mensen niet dat ze galstenen hebben. 

Maar wanneer de stenen een bron zijn van pijn of bij een ontsteking van de galblaas, moeten ze zo snel mogelijk worden verwijderd. Daarvoor zijn er verschillende mogelijkheden. De arts bepaalt welke methode wenselijk is naargelang de omstandigheden:

*via een slangetje, de zogenaamde scoop, dat de arts via de maag en de darm inbrengt;
*met geneesmiddelen die de stenen oplossen

Wanneer deze mogelijkheden uitgesloten zijn, is een chirurgische ingreep noodzakelijk. Via een sleutelgatoperatie wordt de galblaas volledig verwijderd. Indien de arts uitsluitend de galstenen zou wegnemen, is de kans groot dat opnieuw stenen worden gevormd. 

Het is perfect mogelijk om te leven zonder galblaas. De gal stroomt nog steeds van de lever naar de dunne darm zodat de spijsvertering niet in gevaar komt. In uitzonderlijke gevallen hebben mensen zonder galblaas wat ongemakken na een vetrijke maaltijd. Maar meestal is een dieet overbodig. 


*Voorkomen*

Gezond eten, kan helpen om de ontwikkeling van galstenen te voorkomen:

*beperk het verbruik van verzadigde vetten;
*eet veel groenten, fruit en volle graanproducten;
*drink meer dan twee liter per dag;
*vrouwen beperken hun alcoholgebruik best tot een glas per dag, mannen tot twee glazen per dag (en dat niet elke dag). 
*Voldoende lichaamsbeweging en een gezond gewicht helpen eveneens om galstenen te vermijden.

>>Bron
'Zal ik de dokter bellen? Medisch ABC voor het hele gezin’, dokter Michiel Callens, uitgeverij Lannoo, 2009, 319 pagina’s. 

(bron: CM.be)

----------

